# 338 win mag.



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

So I know this is a long shot but I am looking to trade my tikka 338 win mag for a pair of higher end vortex binos. I would throw in cash to make up the difference. It has a vortex diamondback 4-12 scope on it. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Haven't updated this for awhile but looking to sale or trade. Asking 500 obo.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

if I wasn't about to already send you a hefty check id be all over this


----------

